# Not yet ready to call my IBS free symptoms a success story yet



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

I'm not yet ready to call my IBS free symptoms a success story yet. Butit has been almost 2 months since I have had any episodes at all. Andalmost 4 months of being pain free as well. I took a med called Dicetel3 times a day. As well as vitamin B complex, acidolphilus, calcium withvitamin D, and occassionally digestive enzymes to help with heartburnthat I had experienced. This combination helped but I still hadepisodes, although they were less frequent. Then a couple of months agoI finally got into a local therapist that is helping me deal withanxiety. Which I was not aware I even had. Low and behold beensymptom-free since starting therapy. Not sure if it is coincedence ornot but whatever it may be, I am enjoying life to the fullest. Withoutthe fear (anxiety) of where the next washroom will be. Without the fear(anxiety) of being in a crowd. So far, So Good!Without this bulletin board, I'm not sure what I would of done. I wentthrough alot of stages to get to where I am now. It helped to know I wasnot alone suffering from this horrible condition, and there was hope tolive with IBS and I am.caca


----------

